# RTMP tool for OSX?



## bowjest (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Is there such a thing as a Mac-native tool for downloading RTMP streams?

I'm trying to download a German-language news video for use with one of my students, but so far have not been able to find a pre-built solution for achieving this.

I'm hoping there is something available that I don't have to compile as I only have the one Mac system (MBP 10.7.4), which is my work machine, and so don't want to monkey around with compiling options and leaving trash all over my system (if runs slow enough now as it is).

If anyone can suggest anything, I would greatly appreciate it.

Regards,

Bowjest


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 29, 2013)

The *Elmedia Player for Mac* downloads RTMP streams.


----------



## bowjest (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks, MisterMe.

I've downloaded the Elmedia Player, but when I put in the web address:

http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendun...n-vorsorge-gentest-ist-gesundheit?buchstabe=H

It doesn't seem to be able to download anything.

If I look at the page source (in Firefox), I find the following info:

"rtmp://gffstream.fcod.llnwd.net/a792/e2/", "mp4:ard/media/webtv/2013/06/24/20130624_haf_web-l.mp4"

But I don't seem to be able to get it to do anything with this, either.

If you have had success using Elmedia, please let me know if I've missed something here.

Regards,

Bowjest


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 30, 2013)

Bowjest,

I have no trouble playing my own HTTP video in *Elmedia Player*. However, I am not able to play video at the URLs that you listed. I don't have any video that are streamed via the RTMP or MP4. So, I cannot test those protocols.

As for downloading as opposed to streaming, downloading is a "Pro" feature. Of course, this means that you can only download if you pay.

It turns out that *VLC* also supports RTMP. You may try to download your video using *VLC*. However, when I pasted your MRL for the RTMP file into *VLC*, I received an error message.


----------



## ForumGuy (Jun 30, 2013)

Oops!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 1, 2013)

If I try that link with Firefox, the only video item there is a Flash video.  It is not mp4.


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 1, 2013)

This is hardly surprising. RTMP was developed as an Internet protocol for streaming *Flash* video.


----------

